# Nationwide card - overseas transactions



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

There is an article in today's money pages which says that Nationwide will start charging for overseas transactions as from May 6th. Apparently Nationwide will be writing to customers shortly to advise of the change.

I am probably not alone in using Nationwide only for my overseas transactions and so will have to start looking at other options.

The article mentions credit cards available from the Post Office as well as a Platinum Visa card available from Saga. So a visit to the Post Office on Monday for me.

Gilroy


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe its just for "new customers only" now  They spent enough money in advertising condemning other banks for doing just that!


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Nationwide Card - overseas transactions*

Don't think so Newto.

But you will agree with the quote from Which? " Nationwide had been a shining light to the credit card industry with its no fee policy on overseas purchases - its a shame they've now sold out and fallen into line with the rest of the market"

Gilroy


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

I was taking the mick its a catch phrase from their advert "new customers only" lol


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Nationwide Cards Overseas Transactions*

A bit slow on the uptake there Newto.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It looks as if the charges are only for use outside of Europe


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh well thats not too bad outside of Europe, don't venture much further in MH


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I suppose it was inevitable sooner or later. The P.O. and Saga will probably follow suit shortly.

At least it is only outside of Europe, and only 1% charge even then, not like most others who have a "set fee" plus a percentage charge, usually around 2.75%.

NW also give a good exchange rate, unlike many others I could mention, who charge an exchange fee, on top of the set fee and percentage charge - so it is still a good buy.

And no, I don't work for NW, just tell it as it is!


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Gilroy, 
Just bear in mind that The Post Office is owned by The Bank of Ireland , which does not come under the £50k UK government protection rules but is back by the Irish government only up until the 28th Sept 2010 !! just incase you were thinking of putting ALL your pennies in there so you could spend spend spend in Europe.. :wink: 
Vinny


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

I understand that the Post Office product is a credit card so there will be hefty charges for cash withdrawals anyway. 

It seems that the Visa network charge NW about 1% on each transaction so it was probably inevitable that the charge would be passed on 

I heard that you can get a Mastercard card from Nationwide which does not carry the charge ........yet. 

As mentioned, the charge only applies outside Europe anyway.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

According to BBC News it is a 1% charge on all transactions *outside Europe* - but apparently that does not always include some of the "new countries" into the EEC.

They are supposed to be doing this because Visa are charging them and are therefore "dipping a toe in the water" to see the public reaction. That sounds like it may get more expensive or closer to home if they fancy it!

BBC said only way of avoiding that sort of charge is to take cash (very safe!!!) or Travellers Cheques - but I thought there is a charge for Travellers Cheques (have only used them once or twice in areas where we were not sure plastic would work!)

Advice or comments for all would be welcome, the thought of taking enough real money for a few week stay would horrify me and I would think very seriously about safety issues.


----------

